# R32 GTR price when new?



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey all,

Im doing a uni project and need to know the price of the car when they were brand spanking new. Iv searched all over this forum and googled everywhere but cant find one.

Also could do with knowing the brand new price of the pulsar Gti-R's, again cant find it anywhere.

Cheers

Dan.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

RNN14 was around £21k from memory


----------



## JamieJC666 (Oct 26, 2008)

How much was the R33 when new also?


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

JamieJC666 said:


> How much was the R33 when new also?



£45k(ish)


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I remember going to our Nissan Dealer in ChCh in 91, And there was a brand new charcoal R32 GT-R for sale for $110,000nzd back then! bear in mind R35's are selling here for $145,000nzd.....so with inflation the R32 would have been more expensive!


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

Sub Boy said:


> I remember going to our Nissan Dealer in ChCh in 91, And there was a brand new charcoal R32 GT-R for sale for $110,000nzd back then! bear in mind R35's are selling here for $145,000nzd.....so with inflation the R32 would have been more expensive!



so on that basis the R32 GTR was £42,500 new? That seem about right?


----------



## TTOBES (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds about right.

Nissan Australia imported 100 R32 GTR's in 1990 and they had a list price of $110,000...


----------

